# Ariens 30 SHO junk?



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I w123


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You're correct JT. That vid is painful to watch. I honestly believe he needs a little more common sense in operating his machine. I dunno... It's more an operator problem than equipment problem.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Seems like the cab is likely the problem..Its probably too much weight on the handlebars, making the front end too light. Yes, I understand it _should_ work with the cab!  but the cab might be no good for this model and these conditions. He should try it without the cab..then, if it works perfectly without the cab, he can either go without the cab, or demand a refund from the dealer and/or Ariens, and get a different machine..

Scot


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I think it's traveling too fast. The owner says it's in the lowest gear.

I feel it's out of adjustment or the tires are too big. Did they put bigger tires on this new model?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

with drifting like that, it wouldn't hurt to put up some snow fencing - especially around the driveway area.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I know exactly the conditions the guy in the vid is dealing with and learned the key is to get out there before the snow gets compacted.


Today is the first day that I haven't blown snow in the last 4 days and it hasn't snowed here in over a week. I'm dealing with wind-blown stuff and if I try to wait and do it once a day I have to resort to the "Peeling an Onion" method, which is working my way down through it with multiple passes and trying to break up the snow by kicking it while walking behind the blower. 


Three days ago I let it go 24 hrs. since the depth's were nothing, something like 8-inches deep. That day the snow was so packed that even though I weigh 220 lbs. I couldn't even make a dent in the surface by jumping up & down on it and while kicking it while walking behind the blower it broke up in slabs that I thought would make good igloo building material if it was just a little thicker. 


I've found that the hardest pass is the first and the day I waited to blow it took me close to 35 minutes of peeling the onion to do one width for about 100 yrds. After I get the first pass fairly good I take slow half passes so at least one skid is down by the base and I can break things up fairly good but still have to make multiple passes and let the tire (with chains) in "the open" weaken the "slab snow." There were times that the blower was throwing snow like crazy and it's like I disengaged the auger because I walked right up on it and my machine, all in, with weight kit, pro Armor Skids & tire chains weighs close to 375 lbs. 


I was surprised that it appeared as if the fellow in the video kept making full width passes and with a 30" wide auger housing his weight is spread over a wider area than my 28" Pro Hydro is. I do have a 10 lb. weight kit on the front and may opt for another 10.


When it comes to having it plowed, it's something I will have done if things get too bad but try to prevent that at all costs. The piles produced by the plow are nothing more than drift generators and the drifts will be as high as the piles involved so, by blowing, I only, generally speaking, have to deal with depths based on the depth of snow and height of the drop off(s) along the side of the driveway.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Man that's terrible performance out of that new ariens. Those drifts seemed like light dry snow idk that would frustrate the heck out of me.

The guy is right for his application the older heavy long wheelbase blowers would work better then the new one. So much for advancing technology and performance. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

The newer Ariens are different than the older 924s and older series and the new ones do have quicker chute turning and other great features like lights and heated handlebars
I have used a 924 series blower for years , i had the early model 91000 before that,yes, the newer models do roll up and work different
Maybe he should remove the weight and cover and try it the way it was made.
Lower the chute that’ll keep the snow out of your face.

Use it a few times,and hope he gets used to it.
If that does not work buy a refurbished / rebuilt older model like he had and at least get some enjoyment out of snowblowing.Poor guy put alot of effort into the video,and it was painful to watch and listen to it

I try the newer models too, after I service them,but I’d rather use my old 32” 924024 ,probably thats cause I’ve used it for 20 plus years 
Sorry to see someone unhappy with an Ariens product, I like them.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Can he put chains on the tires of that snow caster and more weight on the front??

He's just in line for a heart attack of he keeps that up.

At least he should see about chains and if that does not work trade it for a tracked model with a weight kit.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

His snowblowing technique is all wrong. Waited too long to get out there, too fast, should be feathering the drive , should be taking half buckets, should have his chute angled lower, should be going parrarel with the EOD, stop pressing on the handle bars, skids are set to high, blowing snow at his house, and get rid of the cab. Operator error!!!!!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I tend to agree with Russ and others... He's flopping around out there like a teenager on his first date.

Suspect some frozen drift under there, takes a slow approach and a steady hand. Not jabbing at it like... see above.

Also agree a heavier blower would be less of a chore, but in these days of thin tin watcha gonna do...?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Seems like the cab is likely the problem..Its probably too much weight on the handlebars, making the front end too light. Yes, I understand it _should_ work with the cab!  but the cab might be no good for this model and these conditions. He should try it without the cab..then, if it works perfectly without the cab, he can either go without the cab, or demand a refund from the dealer and/or Ariens, and get a different machine..
> 
> Scot


Good advice Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have 24" Pro Ariens, the previous owner had a cab on it, with the weight bar up front. I though it's a 20 lb bar, but maybe not? 

At any rate, I sold the cab, but kept the weight bar on it, which has helped hold the front of my machine down while going up my driveway's incline. When I'd pull up on the bars to hold the nose down, the tires wanted to spin, of course. 

I've since added another 5 lbs up front, and like that even better. Agreed that he would seem to be better off with additional weight attached to the front, if he didn't want to remove the cab. And I've started thinking about ways to add additional weight at the wheels of my machine, for more traction, while hopefully not over-stressing the axle bearings, frame, etc. 

I hope his issues can be at least somewhat resolved with minor machine tweaks, and technique adjustments.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Just another example of someone blaming the tool for their own inadequate skill level. I'm sure this guy would bristle at my suggestion he doesn't know how to run snowblowers and he's had snowblowers for years and knows what he's doing! I've seen this a few times with various neighbors. They are convinced it's the machine whether it's a lawn tractor or a snowblower. Problem is now these guys have a place to vent that is seen by millions, YouTube. Sad the world we have become.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

stromr said:


> Just another example of someone blaming the tool for their own inadequate skill level. I'm sure this guy would bristle at my suggestion he doesn't know how to run snowblowers and he's had snowblowers for years and knows what he's doing! I've seen this a few times with various neighbors. They are convinced it's the machine whether it's a lawn tractor or a snowblower. Problem is now these guys have a place to vent that is seen by millions, YouTube. Sad the world we have become.


 dont agree the guy had a 35 year old ariens that would chew through his drifts for years with a full bucket. now after spending tons of cash on a new ariens you want him to take half swipes and take twice as long to complete the same task.

anyone would be mad in that situation.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

He may have bought the wrong machine for his situation. And yes, I don't care what the blower is, you have to take smaller bites depending on the situation.eg wet heavy snow, high drifts, EOD, packed snow, ice encrusted snow etc....


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

It almost looks like he's pushing down on the handles in parts of that video, which would obviously exacerbate the issue. I agree with a lot of posters here that technique may be an issue. 

I don't doubt that older machines were designed with different weight distributions and such, making snow blowing a bit different than it is today with newer machines. I also don't doubt the gentleman in the video has years and years of experience. Sometimes, however, you need to adjust technique for the different tool at hand. 

It looks like the snow is getting thrown a good distance. Again, as other's have stated:
*Remove cab and try, add front weight if necessary
*Re-position chute head so snow is not blowing where you don't want it
*Take half buckets or less than full
* adjust scraper bar and shoes 

My neighbor has this model and we just got a tough storm here with hardened EOD mounds. I did not see him struggling like this.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Seems like the cab is likely the problem..Its probably too much weight on the handlebars, making the front end too light. Yes, I understand it _should_ work with the cab!  but the cab might be no good for this model and these conditions. He should try it without the cab..then, if it works perfectly without the cab, he can either go without the cab, or demand a refund from the dealer and/or Ariens, and get a different machine..
> 
> Scot


I like Scot's logic. The machine is much the same as mine and it works perfectly in a higher gear and with same depth of EOD snow for a much longer distance. So the machine is not the problem. He is experienced in how to use a good performing machine but is struggling with the inadequacies of the machine setup. Seems right to address the cab as the main problem.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Town said:


> I like Scot's logic. The machine is much the same as mine and it works perfectly in a higher gear and with same depth of EOD snow for a much longer distance. So the machine is not the problem. He is experienced in how to use a good performing machine but is struggling with the inadequacies of the machine setup. Seems right to address the cab as the main problem.


I agree the machine needs chains or more weight on the front. I'm guessing he wants the cab to keep him out of the brutal wind.

He probably was used to older blowers with much more weight in front and longer wheelbase. 

Look at this troy bilt I had one back in the day like this with chains and would never raise the bucket even in snow above the bucket or hard wet snow.

Blowers over the years have got lighter and shorter not ideal for keeping the bucket down.


.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe he needs a Toro Powershift. I had one, no matter how hard you pressed down on the handles, the front end never came off the pavement. It was a beast to move when turning with the powershift engaged.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

He basi


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I tackled a similar depth of snow 2 days ago, along 60m of track perpendicular to the "main road". The snow hadn't been touched since it fell, apart from a 80cm wide icey section at the start, which had been left when the snowplough cleaned the main road.

The YT660 chewed straight through it all, and this was the first time in my life I had used a snowblower (at least one that wasn't mounted on a tractor). That video makes me pleased with my choice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> Maybe he needs a Toro Powershift. I had one, no matter how hard you pressed down on the handles, the front end never came off the pavement. It was a beast to move when turning with the powershift engaged.


The PowerShift machines sound pretty cool. Plus a geared transmission, so no friction wheel to slip. Combine that with a differential, or something to allow easier turning, and that would be a really nice combination.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I watched 13 minutes into the video, wow the wind is bad there. I'd dump the cab too and invest in a rain jacket a full face ski mask and goggles. Then add more weight up front. He is spot on with the cab. 

My machines don't ride up like his, but I don't use the cab hardly at all. The cab just sits on a nail in the garage, as I don't care for it much either.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

i feel for him he's got some tougher conditions to deal with


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> i feel for him he's got some tougher conditions to deal with
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q18Cequ5sv4


Looks like the drive belt or the friction disk is slipping. Idk how the wheels will slow down or stop once they are engaged.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i agree that last vid looks like slippage
that machine should eat that snow
he should try it without the cab as well
that 1/2 bite still wasnt chewing at all
drifts thät big he should have got a 32 pro track 21 ft lbs unit


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> i feel for him he's got some tougher conditions to deal with
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q18Cequ5sv4


Just out of curiosity I and others would like to know what machine did Ariens recommend if this one is not the right one?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

111


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

he does want out of the blower correct


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

jtclays said:


> I just cringed through that 3rd video and read all the responses, the guy is NOT open to fixing it. He continually blows off several suggestions that the belts and or friction wheel is slipping. He just wants to get out of a the blower, IMO. It's clearly not set up correctly.
> One poster suggested there may be grease or oil on the platter and his response was, "It's new, shouldn't be anything on there."


I made a comment apparently he got it from snowblowers direct and he is sol because they don't service or fix any problems with the blowers they sell.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

omes:grin:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

1132le said:


> i agree that last vid looks like slippage
> that machine should eat that snow
> he should try it without the cab as well
> that 1/2 bite still wasnt chewing at all
> drifts thät big he should have got a 32 pro track 21 ft lbs unit


Yep, either that or chains and a weight kit on the Pro 32". That's some heavy drifting! The Simplicity P1728E (28") 420cc Signature Pro with chains and weight would be nice also.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's definitely a LOT of snow in video #3. But it does seem like something in the transmission is slipping. I watched about half of this video, and part of the first. In the comments for this one, there's mention that Ariens isn't helping him, I don't know what the story is there. 

I'm sorry the new machine isn't working out for him. But it's also unfortunate if he won't take suggestions about ways to try and improve the situation. If the friction disk needs to be cleaned and adjusted (and/or the belt tension adjusted), to give him more drive from the transmission, that's a fairly quick and straightforward way to help get around the problem. 

For the record, I don't fault him for going public about the performance. The internet giveth, and the internet taketh away. It allows us to have our respective voices here, and it gives him a platform for *his* opinions. I don't begrudge him voicing his frustrations, I'd be unhappy too if I spent a lot on a new machine and it didn't perform well. But I *do* think it's unfortunate if there are things that could help improve it, but he's not interested in trying them. At the end of the day, he may be "stuck" with the machine, so trying to get it working better is more useful than simply voicing being unhappy with it.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Based on the second video (his 3rd use) I'll say something since I've been there, done that........


I bought my Ariens Platinum 24 SHO in October 2014, by late December 2016 I was seeing that my wheels would stop spinning in deeper snow and noticed a "hesitation" when engaging the drive clutch. I adjusted the friction disc but that didn't seem to help and it got to the point where I would have to push the machine to get it going on its own........


Due to a bad back blowing snow is bad enough and I simply can't tolerate bending over working on anything, for any length of time, so I took it into the dealer. He said that the friction disc & belt needed to be replaced, which was covered under warranty and that got me back into the game.


I've only used that machine twice since then and since my driveway conditions haven't changed I opted for a new 28 Pro Hydro this year, with the SHO in a back-up role. My hope is that the Hydro will be more "robust" in rough conditions than the friction disc. The service tech at the dealer said he has never seen a friction disc go so fast.......... 


Since that guy in the video has a new machine his "drive train" shouldn't be worn out, but it does need to be looked at. My guess is that he'll be pushing it just to get it moving, with no snow involved, as time goes on so he's just ignoring the inevitable. He has a mechanical problem and might have also picked the wrong machine for the / his conditions but that's something he'll have to figure out after he gets his issues squared away, which is exactly what I had to do.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> I think it's traveling too fast. The owner says it's in the lowest gear.
> 
> I feel it's out of adjustment or the tires are too big. Did they put bigger tires on this new model?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The first thing I noticed is the skids are fully retracted so that is not good. They should be lowered completely

DID he mention whether he loosened the four bolts connecting the blower housing to the frame and then raise the snow blower by the handlebars to assure that they are fully seated together before he re tightened the four bolts?

The Ariens people mention this has to be done in one of their service videos to assure the auto turn works properly.

Between the skids being raised all the way up(fully retracted) 
and his commenting the autoturn does not work well he probably did not loosen the four blower housing attaching bolts raise the snow blower and then lower it back down to get the snow blower housing to mate properly with the drive system and then re tightening the 4 blower housing bolts to the rear frame which according to Ariens is what is required to assure the auto steer works correctly.

He needs to at least lower the skids fully.

I suppose its possible that there could be ice buildup in the differential or on the drive pulley that contacts the friction disc.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

he's baaaack


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I watched the video describing the problem he found. Another user says that Ariens makes a metal shield that can be installed to minimize or eliminate water getting down to the friction disk.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

he broke his machine with all that crazy rocking back and forth


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im sure glad that no water gets on the accessory drive belts on my car !


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Reading down through the response/comments from today I looks like Ariens is going to pick it up and go through the machine and check it all out. Here's what Ariens told him. "They told me they would fully replace it for 42 months if it has a problem. Can't beat that. Finally Ariens is picking up the machine to go through it."

He says he was finally able to get past tech support and to the engineering department. Engineering department seems to think it might be an assembly problem as the blower is supposed to have baffles to keep water off the drive components.﻿


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Ariens should just refund his money. I don't think that machine is junk, but if Ariens would just take it back, they would prove they are a reputable company.

Let that guy by something else and complain about brand Y.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

I like how in his 2nd video he says its a light fluffy snow, but when he tries blowing through it looks like concrete.:surprise:


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

dp2826 said:


> I like how in his 2nd video he says its a light fluffy snow, but when he tries blowing through it looks like concrete.:surprise:


I also find it amusing, that he is blowing into the wind. I would have made 1 pass to the EOD, and turned around and blow the drift in the direction of the wind, also with the cut on the right side of the machine so the chute and impeller are working together. Then when back to the drift turn around make a half cut pass back to the EOD. 

Sorta like pissin in the wind and not getting wet pants.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I feel sorry for him. He has a lot to clear with issues of poor weather conditions and questionable technique. 

I've used Snowbird, Snapper, Craftsman, Snow Chief and currently Ariens machines to clear the same area for 4 decades. 
We get hammered with snow here at times too. Yes, I've worn them out, lost screws, broke stuff, ran over frozen dog bowls add Infinium, but never ran into issues like he is having. A couple were junk in less than 10 years. That's why I have 2 machines now. I feel my Ariens machines are the best tag team I've ever owned to push back winter's miserable storms.

I wish him the best.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

The baffle kit is part# 52605600. Very inexpensive and a few years ago Ariens started to factory install these once they discovered the problem. From his latest video it seems that he does have the baffle installed. I still think that he needs more front weight, and needs better technique using this machine.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

I was just watching this - do you suppose that the cab being a sail of sorts is catching the wind and pushing the handlebars right and left thus engaging the auto-turn?? My Deluxe 28 SHO would slice right through that snow - with proper technique of course. Plus he says he adjusted the scraper bar at 7/8" - he must have a gravel driveway??


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

bp0416 said:


> I was just watching this - do you suppose that the cab being a sail of sorts is catching the wind and pushing the handlebars right and left thus engaging the auto-turn?? My Deluxe 28 SHO would slice right through that snow - with proper technique of course. Plus he says he adjusted the scraper bar at 7/8" - he must have a gravel driveway??


The cab takes the weight off the front. The front is already very light. 
In my opinion, the shoes dig in and induces the machine to turn. Plus traveling fast just makes it turn harder and faster.

That's why like myself, I added wheels instead of skids. Others added plastic shoes and claimed to be very happy with the blowers now.

It's nice of Ariens to give him a loaner for free. Nothing wrong with their customer support.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I made a comment apparently he got it from snowblowers direct and he is sol because they don't service or fix any problems with the blowers they sell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Another reason to buy local. How many examples do people need to figure out the local guy for something like this is the best??


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

NVA4370 said:


> Reading down through the response/comments from today I looks like Ariens is going to pick it up and go through the machine and check it all out. Here's what Ariens told him. "They told me they would fully replace it for 42 months if it has a problem. Can't beat that. Finally Ariens is picking up the machine to go through it."
> 
> He says he was finally able to get past tech support and to the engineering department. Engineering department seems to think it might be an assembly problem as the blower is supposed to have baffles to keep water off the drive components.﻿


That's great service.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

jsup said:


> Another reason to buy local. How many examples do people need to figure out the local guy for something like this is the best??


I agree.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

He now posts that they lent him a new RapidTrak and of course he's loving it. Ariens service has always been among the best in the business. However I doubt they would have done that for someone who didn't post their grievances with a machine on YouTube that now has thousands of views. I think he now knows that a tracked model would have been a better fit for his needs. It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, yeah, that's interesting. I think the RapidTrak machines are $3,000+. So a *significant* loaner upgrade from what he bought. But good customer service, and a good way to help salvage this situation for Ariens. Also nice free advertising for the new RapidTrak system, if he likes it. 

As you said, I don't think that all of this corporate support is a coincidence. The publicly-squeaky wheel sometimes gets the grease.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

this will be interesting to see the outcome. Good for Ariens on taking care of the guy.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Fake news!!!! You really believe, a dealer who he didn't buy the machine from, would give him a brand new $3,000 loaner . Yeah right! Furthermore he states "I 'll never buy another Ariens" and turns around and reportedly says he's loving the $3,000 rapid track. This sounds more like buyers remorse to me. He bought the wrong machine to do the job. Besides that, he should go to snow blowing drivers education and learn the basic techniques of operating a snowblower.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

My assumption (!) was that Ariens corporate would have been the ones to arrange the loner, working with a local dealer. 

The cost to Ariens could be justified by the PR recovery. And helping to get the word out about Rapidtrak.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jsup said:


> Another reason to buy local. How many examples do people need to figure out the local guy for something like this is the best??





Ariens hydro pro said:


> I agree.


I agree too..
the problem is, people buy at the Big Boxes or on-line first, with little to no research, *then* have problems, *then* join a forum and find out what they should have done. 

a few, very few, do join a forum first, get advice, *then* buy..but they are probably one out of a hundred.

Scot


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

It's funny nobody mentioned this guy had a John Deere 410 with a plow and didn't use it? Watch him trying to dig out a tree stump using an undersized machine from harbor freight. There are a lot of people who buy the wrong equipment/tool and then complain it doesn't get the job done!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Respectfully, does it matter if he also has a plow? Does that mean the snowblower shouldn't work? 

If you have an 8hp 24" blower, and also an 11hp 32", does that mean it doesn't matter if the 8/24 functions poorly? 

I see no problem with wanting to be happy with the performance is the machine. If the transmission is slipping, etc, that's not working right, regardless of whether other equipment is available.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Would you use a shovel with a 24" snowfall or the snowblower? That snowblower works fine. It's user error. Maybe we're not watching the same video's.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

By the way, the transmission was working fine until he kept repeatedly slamming the snowblower in the frozen bank. Snowblowers aren't made to be abused in the manner like he did. I would never loan that guy any of my tools.


----------



## Frankrizzo (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes,the center of gravity is off on this machine.


----------



## cfab (Jan 18, 2018)

That was pretty sad, appreciate the video but as previously stated looks more like operator error than the machine itself.


----------



## TJJ (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks like he is now removing some videos. And at the same time another Youtuber (purely coincidentally...) explains all the bad stuff he mentioned in the deleted video. So looks like spin control is in effect and soon he rides to the sunset with his new RapidTrack


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

TJJ said:


> Looks like he is now removing some videos. And at the same time another Youtuber (purely coincidentally...) explains all the bad stuff he mentioned in the deleted video. So looks like spin control is in effect and soon he rides to the sunset with his new RapidTrack


Honestly, just shows he can be bought. If that's the case, it's a sad ending, for both him and Ariens. A more honest thing to do would to leave the videos up, and do a resolution video of what the close was.

That's too bad, it leaves out the whole story, and is a dis-service to the consumer. People can make up their own minds if the videos were left up, to take it down is to edit history.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

OK, that's interesting. The other day I was trying to find a video that I'd swear was posted by him, talking about water (I think) getting onto the friction disk. It was showing the underside of the machine, with the bottom cover off. But when I looked yesterday in his videos, I couldn't find it. I thought perhaps I remembered wrong and it wasn't actually made by him, but maybe it was and he deleted it. 

That would be something of a bummer, though. Spend ~$1,500 (which, to me, is a lot) on a machine that you're not happy with, then get a $3,000 machine as a loaner, and find it's significantly better, but out of your price range. Either way, I'd like to hear more about how well RapidTrak works.

Edit: jsup, just saw your comment. I hadn't thought about it that way. Yeah, I would rather have either linked follow-up video, or comments on those, etc, explaining a resolution. Rather than just making them disappear, and losing that progression/history.


----------



## TJJ (Dec 30, 2017)

It may be that he will post a summary video when (if) the local dealer returns the original machine and he gets to test it again. Surely there was something wrong in it, I can't believe it's really that bad as some of his videos has shown. And I don't believe it's an operator error. 

I'd like to see a video of him using RapidTrak and just running thru those snowbanks. Now when I hear Ariens name, I always seem to recall his rocking the snowblower videos


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

For his conditions with high snow drifts with a gravel driveway, a hydro track machine is what he needs. You can slow the forward speed down more than a wheeled machine, control the bucket height easier and you have a taller bucket. Win, Win, Win.

Maybe they will refund his money so he can buy a track machine. That new rapid track looks to be a good one. If I had traction issues, that's what I'd aim for. Excellent mobility with traction when needed. No tires to go flat either.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

TJJ said:


> Now when I hear Ariens name, I always seem to recall his rocking the snowblower videos


When I hear the Ariens name, I just wonder who was the guy at Ariens who reviewed this video and said, "Yeah that's professionally made, a perfect fit to our company image, let's publish it!"


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ariens didn't produce this video. It was Turf Magazine! Turf editor-at-large Ronnie Hall visited Ariens headquarters in August 2017. 
Ariens makes great machines. There is a size and model that fits everyone's needs.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Ariens didn't produce this video. It was Turf Magazine!


I didn't say Ariens produced the video. 

Every time a trade publication writes an article or does a video about our products, we always get to have a "final check/review/approval" prior to publication. I can't believe a company like Ariens doesn't get the same service, especially when the video features their Marketing VP.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

What's wrong with the video?


----------



## TJJ (Dec 30, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> What's wrong with the video?


Shaky video and very poor audio with lots of wind noise. I see nothing wrong in the presentation of the Ariens machine, except when he starts to move and begins at full(?) speed. But maybe that was done on purpose to more clearly show how fast the machine goes?


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Lunta said:


> When I hear the Ariens name, I just wonder who was the guy at Ariens who reviewed this video and said, "Yeah that's professionally made, a perfect fit to our company image, let's publish it!"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeUIp1mpX3k


I agree, terrible video work. But the machine seems to be a home run.

It seems faster than my 36 hydro pro, It's because of the size of the rear wheel. I wonder if the slow is still slow on the rapid trac?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Even though this vid was put out by "Turf Magazine" and not Ariens it does represent the company's latest and greatest machine (in terms of tracked models). They could have put out a better more comprehensive video. I think we would agree that vid by Paul of moving snow was a much better look at the machine, though this rough quality vid thrown up on YouTube did show the ease of movement for a tracked model.

That being said yes Ariens can do a better job putting out vids whether showcasing their products or How To vids from the company on their website. Additionally I have called Ariens corporate on a few occasions and told them the specs they post on their website are incorrect. I recently saw a machine on the website where the directional tire was mounted in the wrong direction. I may be on the retentive side but I think many of us on this forum would notice such things. At the end of the day they do build a quality snow blower at a fair price. After all it's a family business maybe the person who is in charge of editing may be an in-law or a sibling and not necessarily the most qualified person for the job.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Cardo111 said:


> After all it's a family business maybe the person who is in charge of editing may be an in-law or a sibling and not necessarily the most qualified person for the job.


That's the VP of Marketing:surprise:?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

I applaud the guy in the video it was after all Turf Magazine who shot some impromptu video and was not meant for prime time.

Your average corporate VP nowadays know less about their product then a well informed consumer and would never think of stepping foot onto a factory floor. Most of the Ariens guys in the vids I have seen all seem approachable and interested.:smile2:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Go on youtube and look, most videos are complaining about something about a product. 99% are shot by budding home journalists. They are people's opinions about a product. Take them for what they are. Some people hate Mercedes and other people love them. This follows true with everything.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Go on youtube and look, most videos are complaining about something about a product. 99% are shot by budding home journalists. They are people's opinions about a product. Take them for what they are. Some people hate Mercedes and other people love them. This follows true with everything.


True, one can't expect too much from "budding home journos". But I do expect a bit more from a video with the Marketing VP as the presenter.



russ01915 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcXxysWdxjA


This a short video, but I came away feeling impressed and actually wanting to know more about the product. If I didn't already own a quality blower, I would be looking at that model closer.


----------



## TJJ (Dec 30, 2017)

He has released a new video with RapidTrak model. Now that's more like it should go:


----------

